

How To Make Yourself (And Everyone Around You) Miserable - winter_blue
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2009/05/10-ways-to-make-yourself-and-everyone.html

======
ebun
Good food for thought. I'm just as guilty as the next guy when it comes to
doing some of these. But seeing them written out like this makes it easier to
keep a mental checklist of miserable habits unchecked

